# Painting Brake Calipers



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I just got a 04 sunburst yellow spec, and I wanted to paint my brake calipers. I just wanted to know, if this is like looked down upon? I could have gotten the brembos, but I didnt, I dont want to get ish from anyone saying im trying to look like I have better brakes. So I was wondering, if this somewhat cool to do? And since its yellow, should I go with a yellow theme (including engine stuff, and interior work) or should I go with red, and also red interior stuff and what not? I used to have a teal 95 200sx and had a green theme with everything and it looked good, but I think that red on yellow would look pretty cool too. My neighbors also have 2 yellow cars and painted their calipers red, and it looks really cool, but I dont know if it would look good as far as future interior work could be concerned, thanks.

And I know you should mod your car how you like it, but I dont like negative comments  So dont tell me to do what I think I should do...


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

F that.. i painted mine championship red ... everyone paints their calipers brembos or not


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Well when I was younger and probably what people would cosider a ricer I looked down upon, but I've grown up a little, and I think its a cool idea! I would do it myself but I don't have the cash, yellow and red rocks!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

red will look better
IMO


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

red + yellow = rice..

I dissaprove of that

red and white = good


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> I just got a 04 sunburst yellow spec, and I wanted to paint my brake calipers. I just wanted to know, if this is like looked down upon?
> 
> And I know you should mod your car how you like it, but I dont like negative comments  So dont tell me to do what I think I should do...


I know you said you didn't want to hear it but tell everyone who has negitive commets to shove them up their ass its your car.

honestly do what you want. if you want to put a 8 foot wing on it thats caught in power lines, do it.

However, I'm not a big fan of yellow cars (no matter what it is really). The only problem with doing colors is getting them to match perfectly, your caipers probably will be a differnt shade of yellow, so I'd pick a second color.


Come to think of it..yellow does seem kinda hard to work with.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i'd paint them yellow to match the car. you never want to mix red with yellow cuz that = ronald mcdonald.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

sno said:


> i'd paint them yellow to match the car. you never want to mix red with yellow cuz that = ronald mcdonald.



Definitely, you'll be the only one "lovin' it"


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

sno said:


> i'd paint them yellow to match the car. you never want to mix red with yellow cuz that = ronald mcdonald.





Shawn said:


> Definitely, you'll be the only one "lovin' it"


LOL! Thanks guys. I will take that into consideration. Although xbrandonx had a good point with matching the yellow right, cause I think it might look stupid if the brakes are a lighter yellow than the car, along with interior stuff unless I get the factory paint or something.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

i say go with yellow near the same color they will only get dirty and look like a differant color then your car anyway.


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

yeah even if they dont match perfect.. its only gonna matter for about an hour after you start drivin then it will be that yellow color + lots of brake dirt... so dont worry bout it, but red = no no , cause thats def. Mcd's


----------



## familyman (Jun 22, 2004)

Is it difficult to get the calipers off to paint them. I don't want to screw something up.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

As far as I read, you dont even need to take them off, just cover whatever you dont want painted, and then just spray. I mean, it would be a better job if you did, to make it even and good and stuff, but you dont have to, just make sure you cover everything up really well.


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

Personally, Id go black. I dont think of calipers as a part I want to make stand out but at the same time I want them to look good and not be a rusty eye sore (like mine are). I think a nice high gloss black would look dope on your yellow car.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

The painted calipers do look nice on cars. I went with the yellow with mine mainly 'cause I have a green car and the rims are white. Just find some color you like if you can't get a yellow to match your paint job, i.e. white, blue, etc.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

^^You just cover what you didnt want painted and sprayed, or did you take the brakes off, any pics?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> ^^You just cover what you didnt want painted and sprayed, or did you take the brakes off, any pics?



Just mask off what you don't want sprayed, and hold a peice of cardborad behind the caliper to prevent overspray. It's much easier that way and comes out just as nice.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

^^I agree because that's actually what I did and it turned out fine. :thumbup:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

go with blue...or green, be different...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

do bronze/gold
like the brembos


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

G2
www.g2usa.com


----------



## UofS bolts35 (Jul 12, 2003)

i painted my calibers red on my yellow SpecV and i like em. let me know what you think. to paint them i actually just took my wheel off taped anything i did not want painted and i used a brush on engine enamal. i did not want to risk getting overspray on my car. you need to clean your calibers good and also the paint needs to cure for 24 hours. its thick paint but overall better then high temp spray. i used the spray on my intake and im glad i didnt use it on the brakes.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I have a red car and I jus painted mine red. You got a yellow car, you should paint urs yellow.

BTW, G2 is expensive shit. I don't like to talk down a respectable company, but I was at super walmart a month ago and I found some caliper paint by duplicolor. http://duplicolor.com/products/caliper.html

Anyway, they're not installed yet, but I painted all 4 calipers and torque members with this kit. There was MORE than enough for all 4, although I was running to the store for more brake cleaner. It took a few coats before it started to look good. Started out very thin then it worked it's way to thick and glossy.

Anyway, it's ceramic based so it can take the heat, duplicolor is a respectable company, and they came out nice and bold.


----------



## UofS bolts35 (Jul 12, 2003)

thanks for the sugestion but i like mine red. i like how they go with my decal and under the hood everything is red.... post a pic when yours are installed


----------

